# Vanilla peppermint



## Tabitha (Oct 19, 2007)

I am going to admit this right off the top... now that I have that out of the way...

I just used the last few drops of my all time fav vanilla peppermint & need more for the up & coming holiday season. Here is the problem... I rebottled the fragrance so I don't know where I got it!!!! It just says candy cane. It was vanilla pepermint or peppermint vanill or creamy peppermint originally. 

I figured it was from WSP  or Indiana Candle because they were my 2 fav suppliers this time last year, but I am not seeing it at either place and fragrance finder is not helping me this time.

Anyone know of a great place to get a nice vanilla peppermint blend?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds good Tab...hmmmm could it have been Sweetcakes?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 21, 2007)

Was it Jack Frost from NG?  Here is what it says about their FO:

*Jack Frost Fragrance Oil (ZB) 
  Size Your Price Qty 
1 ounce $ 2.50      
4 ounces $ 7.50      
8 ounces $ 9.50      
16 ounces $ 13.95      

Description:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A wonderful Christmas scent . A crisp clean peppermint aroma with hints of vanilla bean. Many of our customers sell this fragrance year round by renaming it Buttermint Candy. For use in candles, potpourri, incense, bath and body products, melt and pour soap. Flash point >200F. Color suggestion: no color. * 

It sure sounds nice enough!  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 21, 2007)

I thnk it was from Taylored Concepts. Before I moved to Corsicana I was right up the street from them. I ordered 4oz so I will know in a couple of days if it's the one I had before. I was going to make my swap item in this scent.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

OOOHHH YEAH! ALRIGHT!


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 24, 2007)

I just made a vanilla peppermint with my lotion base and omg what an amazing combination!! I also tried white tea ginger with lavender smells so delish.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 24, 2007)

My Taylored Concept creamy peppermint came in today. I do believe I have a match!


----------



## edco76 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have abottle of Candy Cane scent from SweetCakes. I havent used it yet though. I ran out of lye and I have to drive 30 miles to get more where I live.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh yum, vanilla and peppermint combo, I'll have to try that! Sounds awesome!

I'm glad you found a match, Tab! :wink:


----------

